# Amazing events happening today - 29Sep18 - Vaperite, VK, NoonClouds, SirVape, BLCK Vapour



## Silver (29/9/18)

Wow, what an amazing lineup of new shop openings and events taking place today from ECIGSSA vendors.

Saturday 29 September 2018 - Spring is in the air -

So many great events, we are all spoiled for choice.

Here's a summary:

*Vaperite - new Fourways store grand opening*
The Buzz shopping centre in Fourways
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaperite-our-15th-shop-is-for-petrol-heads.t53063/
@Vaperite South Africa

*Vape King - Benoni grand opening*
Farramere shopping centre in Benoni
Lots of specials and some raffles
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vk-benoni-grand-opening.t53762/
@Stroodlepuff , @Gizmo

*Noon Clouds - new store launch in Centurion*
9am to 6pm
@smilelykumeenit also in attendance to get your coils installed and photographed!
Check out the NoonClouds Facebook page but here is the Smiley thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/today-smilelykumeenit-noonclouds-launch-29-september-2018.t53875/
@Morne

Moving over to KZN...

*Sir Vape - opening of new shop in Kloof*
Delcairn Centre, 12 Village Road, Kloof
10am to 3pm
Specials and juice tastings
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/sir-vape-kloof-opening-28th-sept-2018.t53794/
@Sir Vape , @BigGuy

*Sir Vape - Cloud Wars*
At their Musgrave store
10am to 3pm
Amazing Cloud comp at 12h30 with great prizes.
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/cloud-wars-sir-vape.t53788/
@Sir Vape, @BigGuy

Moving to the Cape...

*BLCK Vapour - launch of their new store in Kenilworth*
74 Lock Rd, Kenilworth
10am till late
DIY competition with awesome prizes. Or purchase anything to win prizes.
In attendance are also @RiaanRed from Coil Company (10-12) , @eviltoy from Lungasm (12 to 2pm), @Imperator from Emissary Elixirs (3pm to 5pm)
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/blck-vapour-cape-town-are-you-ready.t53674/
@Richio

Wow, how's that!
Gauteng, KZN, Cape Town.
Events happening all over!




Enjoy and post a pic if you attend any of them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/18)

First customer at the new @Sir Vape Kloof shop. Boom!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (29/9/18)

Awesome @Rob Fisher !!!
Say hi to the Sir Vape Kloof folk for us

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (29/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 146721
> First customer at the new @Sir Vape Kloof shop. Boom!



No surprise there

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (29/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 146721
> First customer at the new @Sir Vape Kloof shop. Boom!


Uncle @Rob Fisher , you sure that was not taken in your vape cave? Ok ,maybe not, too many other juices on those shelves

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/18)

@BigGuy and James at the @Sir Vape Kloof opening day!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (29/9/18)

Great photos @Rob Fisher - thanks for taking them and posting!
Hope you had/still having a fun day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (29/9/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 146721
> First customer at the new @Sir Vape Kloof shop. Boom!


Why am i not surprised lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BigGuy (30/9/18)

Great thread @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------

